# So who EXACTLY is this Obama guy?



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

TERRY ANDERSON, A BLACK LOS ANGELES TALK RADIO HOST, WENT 
DOWN A LIST OF THINGS SENATOR OBAMA HAS SAID THAT AREN'T 
EXACTLY CORRECT.

Obama's Not Exactlys:

1.) Selma March Got Me Born - NOT EXACTLY, your parents 
felt safe enough to have you in 1961 - Selma had no effect 
on your birth, as Selma was in 1965. (Google'Obama Selma 
' for his full March 4, 2007 speech and articles a bout 
its various untruths.)

2.) Father Was A Goat Herder - NOT EXACTLY, he was a 
privileged, well educated youth, who went on to work with 
the Kenyan Government.

3.) Father Was A Proud Freedom Fighter - NOT EXACTLY, he 
was part of one of the most corrupt and violent governments 
Kenya has ever had.

4.) My Family Has Strong Ties To African Freedom - NOT 
EXACTLY, your cousin Raila Odinga has created mass violence 
in attempting to overturn a legitimate election in 2007, in 
Kenya . It is the first widespread violence in decades. The 
current government is pro-American but Odinga wants to 
overthrow it and establish Muslim Sharia law. Your 
half-brother, Abongo Oba ma, is Odinga's follower. You 
interrupted your New Hampshire campaigning to speak to 
Odinga on the phone.

Obama's cousin Odinga in Kenya ran for president and 
tried to get Sharia muslim law in place there. When Odinga 
lost the elections, his followers have burned 
Christians' homes and then burned men, women and 
children alive in a Christian church where they took 
shelter.. Obama SUPPORTED his cousin before the election 
process here started. Google Obama and Odinga and see what 
you get. No one wants to know the truth.

5.) My Grandmother Has Always Been A Christian - NOT 
EXACTLY, she does her daily Salat prayers at 5am according 
to her own interviews. Not to mention, Christianity 
wouldn't allow her to have been one of 14 wives to 1 
man.

6.) My Name is African Swahili - NOT EXACTLY, your name is 
Arabic and 'Baraka' (from which Barack came) means 
'blessed' in that language. Hussein is also Arabic 
and so is Obama.

Barack Hussein Obama is not half black. If elected, he 
would be the first Arab-American President, not the first 
black President. Barack Hussein Obama is 50% Caucasian from 
his mother's side and 43.75% Arabic and 6.25% African 
***** from his father's side. While Barack Hussein 
Obama's father was from Kenya , his father's family 
was mainly Arabs.. Barack Hussein Obama's father was 
only 12.5% African ***** and 87.5% Arab (his father's 
birth certificate even states he's Arab, not African 
*****). From....and for more....go to.....

http://www.arcadeathome.com/newsboy.pht ... 25_African

7.) I Never Practiced Islam - NOT EXACTLY, you practiced it 
daily at school, where you were registered as a Muslim and 
kept that faith for 31 years, until your wife made you 
change, so you could run for office.

4-3-08 Article 'Obama was 'quite religious in 
islam'' 
http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=60559

8.) My School In Indonesia Was Christian - NOT EXACTLY, you 
were registered as Muslim there and got in trouble in 
Koranic Studies for making faces (check your own book).

February 28, 2008. Kristoff from the New York Times a year 
ago: Mr. Obama recalled the opening lines of the Arabic call 
to prayer, reciting them with a first-rate accent. In a 
remark that seemed delightfully uncalculated (it'll give 
Alabama voters heart attacks), Mr. Obama described the call 
to prayer as 'one of the prettiest sounds on Earth at 
sunset.' This is just one example of what Pamela is 
talking about when she says 'Obama's narrative is 
being altered, enhanced and manipulated to whitewash 
troubling facts.'

9.) I Was Fluent In Indonesian - NOT EXACTLY, not one 
teacher says you could speak the language.

10.) Because I Lived In Indonesia , I Have More Foreign 
Experience - NOT EXACTLY, you were there from the ages of 6 
to 10, and couldn't even speak the language. What did 
you learn except how to study the Koran and watch cartoons.

11.) I Am Stronger On Foreign Affairs - NOT EXACTLY, except 
for Africa (surprise) and the Middle East (bigger surprise), 
you have never been anywhere else on the planet and thus 
have NO experience with our closest allies.

12.) I Blame My Early Drug Use On Ethnic Confusion - NOT 
EXACTLY, you were quite content in high school to be Barry 
Obama, no mention of Kenya and no mention of struggle to 
identify - your classmates said you were just fine

13.)An Ebony Article Moved Me To Run For Office - NOT 
EXACTLY, Ebony has yet to find the article you mention in 
your book. It doesn't, and never did, exist.

14.) A Life Magazine Article Changed My Outlook On Life - 
NOT EXACTLY, Life has yet to find the article you mention in 
your book. It doesn't, and never did, exist.

15.) I Won't Run On A National Ticket In '08 - NOT 
EXACTLY, here you are, despite saying, live on TV, that you 
would not have enough experience by then, and you are all 
about having experience first.

16.) Voting 'Present' is Common In Illinois Senate 
- NOT EXACTLY, they are common for YOU, but not many others 
have 130 NO VOTES.

17.) Oops, I Misvoted - NOT EXACTLY, only when caught by 
church groups and Democrats, did you beg to change your 
misvote.

18.) I Was A Professor Of Law - NOT EXACTLY, you were a 
senior lecturer ON LEAVE.

19.) I Was A Constitutional Lawyer - NOT EXACTLY, you were 
a senior lecturer ON LEAVE.

20.) Without Me, There Would Be No Ethics Bill - NOT 
EXACTLY, you didn't write it, introduce it, change it or 
create it.

21.) The Ethics Bill Was Hard To Pass - NOT EXACTLY, it 
took just 14 days from start to finish.

22.) I Wrote A Tough Nuclear Bill - NOT EXACTLY, your bill 
was rejected by your own party for its pandering and lack of 
all regulation - mainly because of your Nuclear donor, 
Exelon, from which David Axelrod came.

23.) I Have Released My State Records - NOT EXACTLY, as of 
March, 2008, state bills you sponsored or voted for have yet 
to be released, exposing all the special interests pork 
hidden within.

24.) I Took On The Asbestos Altgeld Gardens Mess - NOT 
EXACTLY, you were part of a large group of people who 
remedied Altgeld Gardens . You failed to mention anyone else 
but yourself, in your books.

25.) My Economics Bill Will Help America - NOT EXACTLY, 
your 111 economic policies were just combined into a 
proposal which lost 99-0, and even YOU voted against your 
own bill.

26.) I Have Been A Bold Leader In Illinois - NOT EXACTLY, 
even your own supporters claim to have not seen BOLD action 
on your part.

27.) I Passed 26 Of My Own Bills In One Year - NOT EXACTLY, 
they were not YOUR bills, but rather handed to you, after 
their creation by a fellow Senator, to assist you in a 
future bid for higher office.

28.) No One on my campaign contacted Canada about NAFTA - 
NOT EXACTLY, the Canadian Government issued the names and a 
memo of the conversation your campaign had with them.

29.) I Am Tough On Terrorism - NOT EXACTLY, you missed the 
Iran Resolution vote on terrorism and your good friend Ali 
Abunimah supports the destruction off Israel .

30.) I Want All Votes To Count - NOT EXACTLY, you said let 
the delegates decide.

31.) I Want Americans To Decide - NOT EXACTLY, you prefer 
caucuses that limit the vote, confuse the voters, force a 
public vote, and only operate during small windows of time.

32.) I passed 900 Bills in the State Senate - NOT EXACTLY, 
you passed 26, most of which you didn't write yourself.

33.) I Believe In Fairness, Not Tactics - NOT EXACTLY, you 
used tactics to eliminate Alice Palmer from running against 
you.

34.) I Don't Take PAC Money - NOT EXACTLY, you take 
loads of it.

35.) I don't Have Lobbysists - NOT EXACTLY, you have 
over 47 lobbyists, and counting.

36.) My Campaign Had Nothing To Do With The 1984 Ad - NOT 
EXACTLY, your own campaign worker made the ad on his Apple 
in one afternoon.

37.) I Have Always Been Against Iraq - NOT EXACTLY, you 
weren't in office to vote against it AND you have voted 
to fund it every single time.

38.) I Have Always Supported Universal Health Care - NOT 
EXACTLY, your plan leaves us all to pay for the 15,000,000 
who don't have to buy it.

39.) My uncle liberated Auschwitz concentration camp - NOT 
EXACTLY, your mother had no brothers and the Russan army did 
the liberating.

So, who EXACTLY is this Obama guy and what is he trying to 
sell us?!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

h2ofwlr
If any of us ever want our past analyzed it can be done by the public and all we have to do is be analyzed, is to run for public office.

Do not get me wrong, I am not trying to rubbish your thread. All I am saying is most of us have a past that entails times we would rather forget.

But this candidate has numerous relations, ties, religious pasts and beliefs with philosophys that OUR country does not run by or I feel believe in.

With that said I could never feel right about voting for a candidate that may possibly have ties to 9-11 and he may also be a possible mole.

Many will jump on me for the last comment (whatever), but in the back of their non-racist minds, but the majority; I believe will also have doubt also.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

This part is what intrigued me pretty good:

_ Barack Hussein Obama is 50% Caucasian from 
his mother's side and 43.75% Arabic and 6.25% African 
***** from his father's side. While Barack Hussein 
Obama's father was from Kenya , his father's family 
was mainly Arabs.. Barack Hussein Obama's father was 
only 12.5% African ***** and 87.5% Arab (*his father's 
birth certificate even states he's Arab, not African 
******). From....and for more....go to.....

http://www.arcadeathome.com/newsboy.pht ... 25_African

_

So why is he passing himself off as a Black? The only logical reason is to garner the Black vote and not let the other voters know that he is an Arab.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I can't wait to see the Ryan Spin on this one. :lol:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Bgunit68 said:


> I can't wait to see the Ryan Spin on this one. :lol:


yep, it should be precious! :lol:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Will he break the rules that he is to uphold and start calling me names like last week when he called me a racist and I never even mentioned race?

Will he whine to the Mods of this forum to lock this topic too?

Or just whimper like a bested liberal and that he is a member that needs to abide by Chris's rules just like all the rest of us members? :gag:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

h2ofwlr said:


> Will he break the rules that he is to uphold and start calling me names like last week when he called me a racist and I never even mentioned race?
> 
> Will he whine to the Mods of this forum to lock this topic too?
> 
> ...


*sigh*

give it a rest.

Rude asked that we respectfully give this forum a little mutual tolerance today in remembrance of 9/11. I can see you do't respect him enough to take his advice. Either of you. Notice I did not post here at all today.

Btw... I never "whined" to any mods to do anything. I have the ability as a Super Mod on this site to do anything to any forum. And yes I do follow all the same rules no matter which forum I post to. Considering that you moderate for another site of Chris's, H2ofwlr, I would expect a better more mature response for someone your age.

I won't reply to those who don't deserve one. Like this thread here.

But like I said. Way to show no class and post this kind of tripe today.

Ryan


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

R y a n said:


> Rude asked that we respectfully give it a rest today. I can see you do't respect him enough to take his advice. Either of you. Notice I did not post here at all today.


Ryan ... just think of it this way ... they are just trying to give you a day to think and search for ways to respond.

Take the rest of the day off ... we will see you tomorrow 

See there I didn't even talk Politics


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

DecoyDummy said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > Rude asked that we respectfully give it a rest today. I can see you do't respect him enough to take his advice. Either of you. Notice I did not post here at all today.
> ...


I know brother! :beer:

I'll see you all tomorrow! 

To be clear... this is Plainsman and Bob's forum to moderate. Since I post here often, I take off my mod hat and simply post away like all the other folks here...

I think of this place as somewhere I can come and debate deeper more complex things. I love this forum.

Because of the (often) conflict of interest, I do not "edit" or "lock" threads, even though I can if needed in a pinch. I don't want to have the appearance of a conflict of interest and that is important to me.

Hope you all can understand where I'm trying to come from. It is often a challenge, as I love debating the issues with you all... even when we _*strongly*_ disagree ! :beer: 

Ryan


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

R y a n said:


> Rude asked that we respectfully give this forum a little mutual tolerance today in remembrance of 9/11.
> 
> I would expect a better more mature response for someone your age.
> 
> ...


Edited Fri 9am since my reply last night was removed.

Mods-- quit editing my (or any members) posts when am NOT violating ANY rules of this site. If you have a problem I highly suggest that you take it up with Chris as I am sick and tired of the Mods editing my and other posts that are not in violation of the site rules.

What I said last night is I did not see his post.
And then said why is it that the Mods are NOT following the rules here? What is up with the name calling and insults of members by some Mods?

Members have felt the Mods have mishandled this forum. We members deserve a fair playing field-- and we have not been getting it. The Mods are to be referees AND not be playing the offensive guard in the football game. So who calls the holding call? The other team will cry foul as obvious it is not fair to all. And that is why Mods are to be impartial just like a referee should be. And if anything, certainly Mods are not to be violating the very rules they are to be upholding by personally bashing members.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

So back to the topic.

So why is Barak coming off as a Black person when he is 7 times more Arab heritage than Black heritage? And since he is 1/2 White, why is it we do not hear of his White heritage?

Lets hear some of the members thoughts on this.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

h2ofwlr, I don't know who moderated your post. PM me if you have questions. I will guarantee you if you don't violate the rules I will not edit your posts. I don't care if your a card carrying commie, or a KKK, or nut case pastor Wright himself if you don't violate the rules your entitled to an opinion. That's my personal policy and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> card carrying commie, or a KKK, or nut case pastor Wright himself


 :laugh: Thank God I am none of the above.

It is good to know some Mods can be respected for being fair minded.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

h2ofwlr said:


> So back to the topic.
> 
> So why is Barak coming off as a Black person when he is 7 times more Arab heritage than Black heritage? And since he is 1/2 White, why is it we do not hear of his White heritage?
> 
> Lets hear some of the members thoughts on this.


Well, I ask again. So why is Barak coming off as a Black man when his ancestory it is a very minor portion of his heritage?


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

h2ofwlr said:


> h2ofwlr said:
> 
> 
> > So back to the topic.
> ...


Have you looked at him? Looks black to me... furthermore, who cares? I'm amazed that this "story" still has traction.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Look at Tiger Woods. He is half Black and half Thai. Nobody refers to him as Thai or Asian. I really don't care if he is 100% Arab or if McCain is 64% Polish. That is not an issue with me. Do I think he would make a good leader for our country, no. Does that have anything to do with his racial heritage, no.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

jgat said:


> Look at Tiger Woods. He is half Black and half Thai. Nobody refers to him as Thai or Asian. I really don't care if he is 100% Arab or if McCain is 64% Polish. That is not an issue with me. Do I think he would make a good leader for our country, no. Does that have anything to do with his racial heritage, no.


It's not an issue with me either, but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out why Obama is playing on his blackness. He is in hopes that there are enough racist blacks to care about his color. Simple. That, and he hopes there are enough guilt ridden whites to care about his color. Even though there are no blacks today that were ever slaves, and no whites still alive that ever owned slaves. Don't you think it's time for America to get over it. Wasn't that what Dr. Matin Luther King died for. Today we have some who live off that division. Jessie Jackson comes to mind. Every one of them who make bucks of the black vs white division in America is a liberal.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> jgat said:
> 
> 
> > Look at Tiger Woods. He is half Black and half Thai. Nobody refers to him as Thai or Asian. I really don't care if he is 100% Arab or if McCain is 64% Polish. That is not an issue with me. Do I think he would make a good leader for our country, no. Does that have anything to do with his racial heritage, no.
> ...


Can you provide examples of Obama playing the race card as you describe?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In St. Louis, Missouri while speaking to a crowd he said they will be afraid of me because I don't look like the other guys on your dollar bills. He has done likewise three or four times, but I don't remember where at. He was the first to bring up race in this campaign, not McCain, not Palin, not anyone else.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> In St. Louis, Missouri while speaking to a crowd he said they will be afraid of me because I don't look like the other guys on your dollar bills. He has done likewise three or four times, but I don't remember where at. He was the first to bring up race in this campaign, not McCain, not Palin, not anyone else.


That's an under-whelming example of playing the race card, IMO. If you substitute a woman saying the _exact_ same words, is she playing the "feminist card?" No one would even take notice. But if a black guy says it, he's trying to play on his blackness.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Why else would he bring it up? It isn't the only time either. Why do you think 90% of the blacks vote for him. It's more like 50/50 with whites, with women, but 90%. Come on don't deny it you see it like everyone else does.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I see him playing the race card every time he says he is a Black man. He is not a black man. He is mixed heritage. Black African is a very small % of his heritage. If he wants to celebrate that, great. But being Arab is 7 times more previlent, why not celebrate that? Or his White 1/2? Thus He is undoubtedly playing the race card.

And for the record, would I vote for a person of color whether Hispanic or Black or what ever heritage they are? Yes I would if I think they are the better candidate whether it was city office or the Pres.

So it just seems he is being dishonest on who he really is. Not being honest to his family, his ancestors or to us voters. 1/2 truths at best. So it comes down to credibility. If he is dishonest about his heritage, what else is he being dishonest about? Ones charater is an imporant issue.
And I think that is the real question many of us are quietly wondering about.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Why else would he bring it up? It isn't the only time either. Why do you think 90% of the blacks vote for him. It's more like 50/50 with whites, with women, but 90%. Come on don't deny it you see it like everyone else does.


The reason why black people may vote for Obama is an entirely different topic. Your implication that (90% of) blacks vote only based on skin color is an over-simplification.

I think him bringing it up 3 or 4 times (if that is correct) is hardly a big deal and is hardly playing on his blackness. The far majority of the time Obama is talking about issues. McCain, on the other hand, would love to talk about his POW experience or lipstick instead of the issues.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The reason why black people may vote for Obama is an entirely different topic. Your implication that (90% of) blacks vote only based on skin color is an over-simplification.


Again why else would he bring it up. Why would the black vote be so skewed? In actuality seabass I don't think you want the truth on this so it's not that I am being over-simplistic, to rationalize it somehow you have to be over complex. He brings it up. If it is a none issue why bring it up. Why does he most often bring it up in black groups? Come on seabass I don't snow that easy, and people are not dumb enough on this site they can't see it for what it is. It is what it is. 
You know seabass when something looks simple sometimes it is. Your just following Billy who likes to debate what is is.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> > The reason why black people may vote for Obama is an entirely different topic. Your implication that (90% of) blacks vote only based on skin color is an over-simplification.
> 
> 
> Again why else would he bring it up. Why would the black vote be so skewed? In actuality seabass I don't think you want the truth on this so it's not that I am being over-simplistic, to rationalize it somehow you have to be over complex. He brings it up. If it is a none issue why bring it up. Why does he most often bring it up in black groups? Come on seabass I don't snow that easy, and people are not dumb enough on this site they can't see it for what it is. It is what it is.
> You know seabass when something looks simple sometimes it is. Your just following Billy who likes to debate what is is.


Blacks historically vote for the DFL. The DFL candidate is black. No surprise that they are voting for him, is there?

Should Palin not bring up the fact that she is a woman?

He "brings" it up? He "brought" it up. Big deal. Why are you so hung up on about it plainsman? c'mon, I don't snow that easily. You guys are the ones talking about race, not obama. His little quip is HARDLY playing any race card. get over it.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

NO-bama played the race card months ago, even against Clinton....that gig is over, no more NO-bama mileage left in it now. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> He "brings" it up? He "brought" it up. Big deal. Why are you so hung up on about it plainsman? c'mon, I don't snow that easily.


I'm not hung up on it your the one with you shorts in a wad. h20wflr asked a question I answered it. If you don't like it don't respond. The question is why is he playing black when he is more Arab and more white. The answer is easy, votes. Sure blacks more often vote Democrat. About 60/40, but it's way off this year. It only takes two firing synapses to figure out why. Some people just don't want to admit it.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

on Sept. 11 Ryan wrote:



> Because of the (often) conflict of interest, I do not "edit" or "lock" threads, even though I can if needed in a pinch. I don't want to have the appearance of a conflict of interest and that is important to me.


But on Sept 8 Ryan wrote:



> It's not a censorship threat. It's much more than that. It was for a post he made that I immediately yanked into the Super Mod forum.


OOOPS !!!!!!!!!!!

Did he mean to say that?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Csquared said:


> on Sept. 11 Ryan wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct Csquared. That is a great example of something I will in fact pull off the politics forum (that was "in a pinch"). Your (former) post was an attack post, that violated the terms of Use of this forum, and thus qualified as something I WILL step in and take immediate action on.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> > The reason why black people may vote for Obama is an entirely different topic. Your implication that (90% of) blacks vote only based on skin color is an over-simplification.
> 
> 
> Again why else would he bring it up. Why would the black vote be so skewed? In actuality seabass I don't think you want the truth on this so it's not that I am being over-simplistic, to rationalize it somehow you have to be over complex. He brings it up. If it is a none issue why bring it up. Why does he most often bring it up in black groups? Come on seabass I don't snow that easy, and people are not dumb enough on this site they can't see it for what it is. It is what it is.
> You know seabass when something looks simple sometimes it is. Your just following Billy who likes to debate what is is.


Using your math, 60% of black voted for the DFL historically (votes cast for a white person). Now you say that with Obama, it's 90% (votes cast for a black person). The net there is 30%, right? Using your math, we now have 30% that are voting on the basis of skin color, not 90%. get my drift? Not trying to snow you here or anything.

I again will say that your proposition that 90% of blacks vote on the basis of skin color, is an over-simplification.

But plainsman, there is no winning here... and anyway, I'm getting ready for bow hunting tomorrow.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

on Sept. 8 Ryan wrote:



> You aren't worth my time. I will never respond to a post of your publically again. You know why. We've archived the comment. I expect an apology.
> 
> Be careful. The ice you are standing on isn't too thick. If you get my drift..


Yet tonite you broke your own promise. Don't get me wrong....I'm GLAD you did, but why won't you answer questions and discuss the issues YOU originally posted?

You're continually doing one thing but saying another.

And until your last post, NO ONE has mentioned any wrong doing on my part. I have never attacked you...in a post, or otherwise.

Maybe I'm the only one here who wants to know what it was that I said that got you so upset, but it seems logical to me for someone who demands an apology to at least have the courage and decency to explain why ????? :huh:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Will the two of you please take this to PMs.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Now I know a few guys will chuckle at this. But Ryan and Dan can you 2 take it to the PM? thanks.

The mucky mucks here had a pow wow last week, and continue to do so. I have confidence that in the future the Mods clearly will know the line and where not to venture again.

In the future if any one feels they were treated unfairly or personally attacked on this forum, just PM Plainsman. That is what I will do too.

Lets move forward and debate the issues, and let by gones be by gones. Ok? Us hunters and outdoorsmen on this site are not the enemy. So please let it go.

Thanks.

edit--Robert beat me to it as I was typing. :lol:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

In response to the original question on the thread ...

And I have said this before.

It's impossible to know with any degree of certainty what Obama Is or Isn't.

The more I see the more I am uncertain ... even on the racial front ... if his father considered himself Arab and his mother was White ... how does that make him Black aside from a cursery skin pigment examination.

It's all just crazy making turned National News in a game of very, very High Stakes.

There is so little to make sense of with Obama besides extreme clarity that the guy is Socialist to the core ... that I simply can't see America voting him to the highest office in the land (and the world for that matter).

Or so it seems to me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Robert A. Langager said:


> Will the two of you please take this to PMs.


I'll third that idea. The political and hot topics both get a little hot. However, we are here to debate politics, argue sometimes, learn sometimes like I have today on Russian history.

If something really bothers someone rather than try solve the problem on open form PM each other. If your not satisfied PM me. If it's personal I'll tell you right now I more than likely will do nothing, but I am willing to listen to your complaint or to let you just blow steam if that makes you feel better.

As long as I am on a roll here:
When you fellows post a web site and nothing else: I can't decide if it's worth looking at or not. One like that was about a week old and I had passed it up. I looked at it today and it had some interesting points. Block and post at least a paragraph or something to give us an idea what it's about. Even if you don't want to take time to make a comment. Give people a reason to go to the site and follow up. It's not like a rule or anything, it just gets a person interested.

We have had about a two week feud going here. It isn't productive, it detracts, and people have irritated each other. It's time to move on. I just finished PMing people, I hope everyone agrees with how I decided to handle it. For me at first it was amusing, then it was tiring, then I was concerned for everyone and seen everyone's point, now what bothers me is I like everyone so enough is enough. Maybe I should have said something sooner before it got to this point. I didn't. Blame me and move on to something more interesting.


----------

